

Ask HN: Which email-me-when-my-site-is-down service do you use? - zuckerei


======
zuckerei
Recently my Debian 8 server started "being down" from time to time. It does
not respond to http,ping and ssh. Nothing is in the logs. Just like the power
has been turned off. Only when I reboot it, it comes back.

It's a dedicated server rented from 1and1.

While I try to find the problem or a new provider, I would like to get
notified when it is down.

There must be an endless number of free services for this. Can my fellow
startup buddies from HN recommend one?

------
agbonghama
I use monitive.com totally happy with them.

